# New here!



## Domino (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello. 

I am Itzel. I'm 24 and from Mexico City. I have a cat, her name is Frida (after Frida Kahlo).

I got her 3 years ago, she was only two months old. She is the love of my life and the queen of the house. Yeah, she's completely spoiled. Maybe too much... which could come off as a problem to some because... well, she pretty much rules in this house. Haha. We don't mind, though. My mom didn't want me to get a cat, she didn't use to like cats... and now, she loves Frida as much as I do and she loves everything that has to do with cats. So does my brother (yes, the two of us still live at home, things are quite different over here ).

Anyway... we had her fixed when she was 8 months old. She doesn't go out of the house. Literally. At first we didn't let her, but now I think she's pretty used to it, too. She's never been out or in contact with other animals... except at the vet, of course. She hasn't been to the vet in a long, long time, though. The vet, however, comes to visit her. Since we had her fixed, she didn't want to go to the vet. She's really wild. She can't stand her vet, either. She recognizes her every time she comes over for a visit. So, the vet can't touch her or anything (unless it's really necessary, of course).

The good thing is that she did get all her vaccines as a kitten. My vet knows that Frida doesn't go out at all, so she told us that as long as she doesn't go out or has any contact with other cats, they don't need to put her more vaccines for now. I do have to deparasite her, though. It takes a lot of trouble, but I do it anyway. I'll do anything as long as she's healthy.

And that is the reason why I joined. To share and know more about cat's health, as I'm in charge of keeping her healthy since it's safer for the vet to stay away from her. :lol:

I recently quit smoking, just for her. I heard a faint whistling sound when she was purring and sniffing my clothes the other day, so I've quit smoking. I know I could be "overreacting", because I wasn't a chain smoker or anything, and when I smoked I always tried to do it when she wasn't in my room. Also, it could have be anything since I didn't hear the sound after that. I even waited until she fell asleep to check her breathing and it was fine, everything is fine, actually... but I'm a worrier. Still, it will be the best for all of us that I quit, since I was the only one that smoked. Not anymore, though. 


Anyway, there's so much to say, but this came out long enough as it is, so I'll leave it at that. It's good to be here and I'm looking forward to meet you all. I leave you with another two photos of Frida.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello Itzel, and welcome to the forum!!  

I'm Claude and my furry baby is Tiger, he's 3 months old and very spoiled!  

Oh! Frida is so pretty!!
:heart


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and hello!! Your kitty is adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Itzel, welcome aboard! Frida is so pretty, very photogenic :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Itzel! Great to have you here. Frida is a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed reading about your kitty, who looks *just* like my Kayla.









Hope you get lots of useful info and tidbits for Frida, and look forward to more pics and stories!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Itzel, and welcome. It's so nice to see how cats win over people who "think" they don't like them, isn't it? Enjoy the forums.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, beautiful kitty you got there! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepard mix baby girl Freesia.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Itzel! Frida is beautiful. No wonder your mother fell in love with her!!! Quiting smoking for her is the best reason Ive heard! How sweet! I know you will learn alot here, I have!


----------

